# Air Ride Leaking



## mervyncp (May 1, 2005)

Whilst away in France my Air Ride system has developed a leak and will not, obviously, hold pressure.
It was fitted in 2000 / 2001ish.
Has anyone else had this problem?
What is the most likely part to fail?
No one likes a low slung bum do they??


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Yes I have had a very slow leak this year to mine fitted in 2001. I have tried hard to find it with soapy water unsuccessfully. It was losing about 5lbs over two days on one side and I took to pumping it up every time I moved on. It seems to have lessened lately to almost nothing so I am mystified. It is not the valve either!

I was told they only have a life of about eight years so they are doing well.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I should have added that when I checked mine I noticed one side had slipped a little around the axle so that it was not aligned correctly. I would imagine this not to be too good for them. I re-aligned mine noting this was probably where the leak was but still never found it. Have you checked yours at all?

peedee


----------



## mervyncp (May 1, 2005)

Well, I've found my leak.
The rubber bellow on the nearside had been rubbing against the clamp holding the spring to the axle and, after 9 years, has worn through.
The lovely lady at GB Services is sending me a new one, next day delivery for £150.
I'll have to see if I can fit it with a little clearance


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

mervyncp said:


> Well, I've found my leak.
> The rubber bellow on the nearside had been rubbing against the clamp holding the spring to the axle and, after 9 years, has worn through.
> The lovely lady at GB Services is sending me a new one, next day delivery for £150.
> I'll have to see if I can fit it with a little clearance


Perhaps you could cut up the old one and attach it to the outside of new airbag with cable ties - a sacrificial cover to protect new bag?

David


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

mervyncp said:


> Well, I've found my leak.


A good result then even if it cost £150, was that for a new pair or just one?

I shall Leave mine until next year unless it gets any worse.

peedee


----------



## mervyncp (May 1, 2005)

My back end is now nice and pert.
Replaced the leaking bellow, which was a really easy job, just a bit grubby, with the usual grit in the eye that you always get when working under a vehicle.
Made the trolley jack groan a bit though. It's used to lifting much lighter things.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> A good result then even if it cost £150, was that for a new pair or just one?
> 
> I shall Leave mine until next year unless it gets any worse.
> 
> peedee


The re-alignment mentioned above seemed to have solved my problem. However my motorhome has just failed its MOT  When they got it up on ramps one airride had a big chunk missing out of it although it had not totally failed. The air-rides are 9 years old so I have asked them to fit two new ones, cannot risk the other one failing on me with a Moroccan trip with Detourer looming.

peedee


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

mervyncp said:


> My back end is now nice and pert.
> Replaced the leaking bellow, which was a really easy job, just a bit grubby, with the usual grit in the eye that you always get when working under a vehicle.
> Made the trolley jack groan a bit though. It's used to lifting much lighter things.


Hope you used more than just the trolly jack, they have been known to fail. I know, as someone I new was killed that way, its not a nice way to go.

wobby


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I used car axle stands which I sat on wooden blocks to obtain height when I did mine. Even so I was not at all happy working under there as quite some brute force had to be used to position mine. I am therefore more than happy to let the garage do it this time.

peedee


----------

